# Auf welchen Ego-Shooter freuen Sie sich am meisten?



## Administrator (16. März 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (16. März 2007)

Ab geht die Post! Ich enthalte mich mal meiner Stimme...


----------



## McDrake (16. März 2007)

Eigentlich stalker, da es trotz Befürchtungen (auch meinersteits!) doch ein sehr gutes Spiel geworden ist. Mal schauen, wie es sich auf meinem "alten" PC schlägt.
Aber das geht ja nur noch ein paar Tage, also hab ich Bioshock angeklickt, weil mir das Szenario einfach gefällt und System Shock (2) ja echt kultig ist.
Ich hoffe, dass die Macher da nicht nur auf Grafik setzten, sondern auch die Atmosphäre nicht vergessen.
Die Videos sehen ja schon mal lecker aus.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (16. März 2007)

McDrake am 16.03.2007 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich stalker, da es trotz Befürchtungen (auch meinersteits!) doch ein sehr gutes Spiel geworden ist. Mal schauen, wie es sich auf meinem "alten" PC schlägt.
> Aber das geht ja nur noch ein paar Tage, also hab ich Bioshock angeklickt, weil mir das Szenario einfach gefällt und System Shock (2) ja echt kultig ist.
> Ich hoffe, dass die Macher da nicht nur auf Grafik setzten, sondern auch die Atmosphäre nicht vergessen.
> Die Videos sehen ja schon mal lecker aus.



Wir haben Stalker extra rausgelassen, da es ja so gut wie draußen ist


----------



## ananas45 (16. März 2007)

Wo ist denn Duke Nukem Forervaaa?


----------



## SoSchautsAus (16. März 2007)

> Und wenn Sie nicht an Crysis interessiert sind, sagen Sie uns, auf welchen Ego-Shooter Sie warten.


Warum ist dann Crysis dabei? Die Umfrage wäre wesentlich interessanter wenn es Crysis nicht als Antwortmöglichkeit gäbe, sieht man ja am Zwischenstand. So bleibt mir auf Grund des genialen Vorgängers nichts anderes übrig als 

[X] Crysis

SSA


----------



## ich98 (16. März 2007)

[x] Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2

Wo ich bis jetzt der einziger bin


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. März 2007)

Der Vote ist rofl. Gegliedert nach Hype-Stärke bekommen die jeweiligen Titel Stimmen.

Crysis = Killerhype = Platz 1
BioShock = Hype, weil der Titel der angebliche Hardcore-Messiah im Horror-Genre werden wird = Platz 2 
UT3 = Verhaltener, aber existenter Hype = Platz 3
Brothers in Arms = Zur E306 in aller Munde, jetzt etwas ruhiger = Platz 4
Der Rest, größtenteils unbekannt, daher nicht interessant = Nicht würdig gewählt zu werden. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (16. März 2007)

[X] Half Life Episode 2 + TF2 + Portal
Wegen hoffentlich moderaten Hardwareanforderungen.


----------



## ich98 (16. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 16.03.2007 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vote ist rofl. Gegliedert nach Hype-Stärke bekommen die jeweiligen Titel Stimmen.
> 
> Crysis = Killerhype = Platz 1
> BioShock = Hype, weil der Titel der angebliche Hardcore-Messiah im Horror-Genre werden wird = Platz 2
> ...



aber man kann gut sehen, wie sich Werbung und intensives Berichten usw. auswirkt.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (16. März 2007)

ich98 am 16.03.2007 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 16.03.2007 23:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Crysis so gefragt ist hat nicht nur etwas mit Hype zu tun. Man weiss halt wegen Far Cry was man von Crytek erwarten kann, nämlich Qualität. Und das Crysis mit der fortschrittlichsten Grafik daher kommt dürfte unabhängig vom subjektiven Geschmack auch unbestritten sein. 

SSA


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. März 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 16.03.2007 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Crysis so gefragt ist hat nicht nur etwas mit Hype zu tun. Man weiss halt wegen Far Cry was man von Crytek erwarten kann, nämlich Qualität. Und das Crysis mit der fortschrittlichsten Grafik daher kommt dürfte unabhängig vom subjektiven Geschmack auch unbestritten sein.
> 
> SSA


Da hat einer aber brav die PR-Miteilungen von EA auswendig gelernt. *g* ^^
Wo keine Meldung, da kein Interesse. Bei FC hatten wir damals auch ein Hype-Theater. Unabhängig von Technik oder Reputation hätte Crysis niemals diesen Stellenwert, wenn nicht global von allen Medien darüber berichtet werden würde. Warhound und Haze haben ebenfalls sehr solide technische Grundlagen, Haze wird sogar von ehemaligen Rare-Entwicklern entwickelt, die mit GoldenEye und Time Splitters auch eine entsprechende Reputation aufgebaut haben. Doch um die Titel kümmert sich quasi niemand. White Gold hat man sogar in der Liste vergessen, obwohl auch Shooter (mit RGP-Elementen) mit starker Technik und Inselflair. 

Warum ist Crysis also so gefragt? Nur wegen Far Cry? Der Grafik? Wohl kaum. Ohne die ganzen Meldungen wüssten wahrscheinlich nicht einmal die Casual-Gamer, dass das Spiel von CryTek ist. Gelenkter Hype von EA. Nicht mehr. Hätte Crysis nicht die Technik die es hat, würde kein Hahn danach krähen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (16. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 16.03.2007 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vote ist rofl. Gegliedert nach Hype-Stärke bekommen die jeweiligen Titel Stimmen.
> 
> Crysis = Killerhype = Platz 1
> BioShock = Hype, weil der Titel der angebliche Hardcore-Messiah im Horror-Genre werden wird = Platz 2
> ...



Ja da muss ich eX2tremiousU wirklich recht geben ^^ ... Ich frage mich was die PC-Games Redaktion damit bezwecken wollte (heimlicher werbevertrag mit Crytek?   ) Vor allem der Ober-Roflmao: Crysis auf Platz 1 ... Also in Counter-Strike: Source hat das Mani-Plugin im Mapvotig beim 1. Mapvote an erster Stelle immer "1. Extend map by 10 minutes" was viele der Spieler regelmäßig zur Weißglut bringt ^^ (mich übrigens auch, wenn die Map shice ist), da immer die Mehrheit dann die erste Option nimmt. Man hätte Crysis irgendwo dazwischen verstecken sollen   

Nun gut, ich habe auch Crysis gewählt obwohl ich einpaar der anderen Titel durchaus auch gerne genommen hätte (z.B. HL2 EP2 oder Ghost Reacon...)


----------



## iakchos (17. März 2007)

Bioshock hat bis jetzt nur derbst geile Trailer.

Freu mich schon auf das Game.

*übelst blau bin *


----------



## SoSchautsAus (17. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 16.03.2007 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist Crysis also so gefragt? Nur wegen Far Cry? Der Grafik? Wohl kaum. Ohne die ganzen Meldungen wüssten wahrscheinlich nicht einmal die Casual-Gamer, dass das Spiel von CryTek ist. Gelenkter Hype von EA. Nicht mehr. Hätte Crysis nicht die Technik die es hat, würde kein Hahn danach krähen.


Was für mich aussagekräftiger ist als jeder Screenshot, jedes Ingamevideo und jede PR, ist eine Referenz. Und Crytek hat da mit FC im Vergleich zu allen anderen genannten Spielen von denen ich das Prequel kenne ganz klar die Nase vorn. Ich bestreite ja gar nicht, dass das Voting den Hype wiederspiegelt. Und jetzt wo dus sagst, fällt mir auch auf, dass sich mein Posting tatsächlich wie ein Pressetext von EA liest. *g* Deshalb hab ich ja auch gesagt Crysis sollte eigentlich nicht bei diesem Voting dabei sein. Wenn das der Fall gewesen wäre, hätte ich übrigens Haze gewählt. Das Szenario reizt mich, die Reputation der Entwickler ist gut und der erste Trailer war übelst geil. 

SSA


----------



## McDrake (17. März 2007)

Cr4zYd0nG am 16.03.2007 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da muss ich eX2tremiousU wirklich recht geben ^^ ... Ich frage mich was die PC-Games Redaktion damit bezwecken wollte (heimlicher werbevertrag mit Crytek?   )



Habe Crysis vor  3/4 Jahren in Action gesehen und war recht angetan. 
Wenns sauber programmiert ist wie Far Cry, kann man das Spiel heut auch mit nem Mittelmass-PC spielen, und nach 2-3 Jahren nochmals mit einem neuen. Und man sieht die Unterschiede.
War bei FarCry ja auch der Fall



> Vor allem der Ober-Roflmao: Crysis auf Platz 1 ... Also in Counter-Strike: Source hat das Mani-Plugin im Mapvotig beim 1. Mapvote an erster Stelle immer "1. Extend map by 10 minutes" was viele der Spieler regelmäßig zur Weißglut bringt



*nix versteh* (nie CS-Spieler gewesen)


----------



## ich98 (17. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 16.03.2007 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist Crysis also so gefragt? Nur wegen Far Cry? Der Grafik? Wohl kaum. Ohne die ganzen Meldungen wüssten wahrscheinlich nicht einmal die Casual-Gamer, dass das Spiel von CryTek ist. Gelenkter Hype von EA. Nicht mehr. Hätte Crysis nicht die Technik die es hat, würde kein Hahn danach krähen.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Deutscher Entwickler von einem Studio, dass bewiesen hat, dass auch Deutsche gute Ego-Shooter basteln können.
Ich glaube, dass spielt, hier zu Lande, eine nicht zu  verachtende Rolle.


----------



## AgeLer (17. März 2007)

[x] Halo 2
Trotz aller Proteste wegen der Grafik und der (vll) schlechten Portierung. Mir hat Halo 1 schon gut gefallen (hauptsächlich wegen der Story und der Atmospähre), und da glaub ich auch dass Halo 2 in Sachen Story etwas zu bieten hat.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (17. März 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 17.03.2007 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 16.03.2007 23:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nachtrag: Meistens ist es doch am Ende auch so, dass der Hype zumindest ansatzweise gerechtfertigt war. Oder erwartest du für Stalker und Crysis ernsthaft 7X Wertungen und Entsetzen in der Community? Viel wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass nicht gehypte Spiele positiv überraschen, als dass ein Hypespiel die Erwartungen nicht erfüllen kann. Da fallen mir aus dem letzten Jahr im Shooterbereich eigentlich nur Splinter Cell DA und ArmA ein, obwohl das für mich auch nur Hörensagen ist, da ich keins der beiden gespielt hab. Die ganze Zeit auf den Hype zu schimpfen ist auch nicht viel niveauvoller als der Hype selbst. Verwerflich ist es eigentlich nur dann, wenn das ganze ausartet, siehe Stalker. Wenn man wöchentlich mit gefühlten dreissig nichtssagenden News und sich kaum noch voneinander unterscheidenden Screens zugemüllt wird, dann grenzt das schon fast an Belästigung. Hype ist nicht gleich Hype. 

SSA


----------



## XMasTree (17. März 2007)

Es fehlt auch noch eine Möglichkeit:
"Ego-Shooter sind für die Tonne und interessieren mich überhaupt nicht"


----------



## MICHI123 (17. März 2007)

McDrake am 17.03.2007 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> > Vor allem der Ober-Roflmao: Crysis auf Platz 1 ... Also in Counter-Strike: Source hat das Mani-Plugin im Mapvotig beim 1. Mapvote an erster Stelle immer "1. Extend map by 10 minutes" was viele der Spieler regelmäßig zur Weißglut bringt
> 
> 
> 
> *nix versteh* (nie CS-Spieler gewesen)


Es gibt für CS-Game Server nen Plugin, mit dem man über die nächste Map die aus dem Mappool gewählt wird abstimmen kann. Dann hat auf einmal jeder Spieler son kleines Menu, wo er die Zahlen 1-9 durchgehen kann, und jede zahl entspricht einer Map. Die Map mit den meissten stimmen, das wird dann halt die nächste. Und die Wahlmöglichkeit "Map um 10 Minuten verlänern" steht meistens als erste, wodurch das sehr oft gewinnt, weil viele leute einfach auf 1 klicken statt sich die anderen Maps überhaupt durchzulesen.



			
				AgeLer am 17.03.2007 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Halo 2
> Trotz aller Proteste wegen der Grafik und der (vll) schlechten Portierung. Mir hat Halo 1 schon gut gefallen (hauptsächlich wegen der Story und der Atmospähre), und da glaub ich auch dass Halo 2 in Sachen Story etwas zu bieten hat.


Ich hab Crysis gewählt, Halo 2 interressiert mich als Spiel zwar mehr, aber da es nur für Vista kommt... >.<
edit: in sachen Story wirst du bei Halo 2 nicht enttäuscht werden  



			
				XMasTree am 17.03.2007 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Es fehlt auch noch eine Möglichkeit:
> "Ego-Shooter sind für die Tonne und interessieren mich überhaupt nicht"


Wie wärs gleich noch mit "Killerspiele machen gewaltbereit und gehören verboten"?


----------



## Teslatier (17. März 2007)

> Auf welchen Ego-Shooter freuen Sie sich am meisten?


Was heißt freuen... Freuen tu ich mich auf keinen. Mich interessiert nur, wie der neue Medal Of Honor Teil wird (verdammt ich muss mir immer noch PA für die 12 Mücken kaufen). Crysis interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.


----------



## axelschweiss (17. März 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 17.03.2007 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: Meistens ist es doch am Ende auch so, dass der Hype zumindest ansatzweise gerechtfertigt war.


Naja.
Half-Life 2 war damals die größte Enttäuschung des Jahres für mich.
Einfach viel zu kurz, alles vorgescriptet (kaum abwechslung) und zu linear.
Episode 1 bis X können die sich sonstwo hinstecken.


----------



## Christian2510 (17. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 16.03.2007 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat einer aber brav die PR-Miteilungen von EA auswendig gelernt. *g* ^^
> Wo keine Meldung, da kein Interesse. Bei FC hatten wir damals auch ein Hype-Theater. Unabhängig von Technik oder Reputation hätte Crysis niemals diesen Stellenwert, wenn nicht global von allen Medien darüber berichtet werden würde. Warhound und Haze haben ebenfalls sehr solide technische Grundlagen, Haze wird sogar von ehemaligen Rare-Entwicklern entwickelt, die mit GoldenEye und Time Splitters auch eine entsprechende Reputation aufgebaut haben. Doch um die Titel kümmert sich quasi niemand. White Gold hat man sogar in der Liste vergessen, obwohl auch Shooter (mit RGP-Elementen) mit starker Technik und Inselflair.
> 
> Warum ist Crysis also so gefragt? Nur wegen Far Cry? Der Grafik? Wohl kaum. Ohne die ganzen Meldungen wüssten wahrscheinlich nicht einmal die Casual-Gamer, dass das Spiel von CryTek ist. Gelenkter Hype von EA. Nicht mehr. Hätte Crysis nicht die Technik die es hat, würde kein Hahn danach krähen.
> ...



So läuft nunmal das Biz .. (s. Ava)


----------



## _Slayer_ (17. März 2007)

HL² - Episode Two.


----------



## fredfreak (18. März 2007)

axelschweiss am 17.03.2007 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 17.03.2007 11:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm?Wieso hast dus dir dann gekauft?Half Life gehört nunmal zu den "Röhren-shootern"..wenn man ne Freubegebäre Welt haben will, sollte man doch nichtHalf Life(oder die meisten anderen Shooter) spielen...


----------



## dornado (19. März 2007)

Man.... wenn ihr euch so beeinflussen lasst ist es doch euer Problem, aber wenn ich über ein Spiel nix hör/seh kann ich mich auch nicht drauf freuen!
Videos oder neue Screenshots die einen Eindruck vom Spiel geben *können* steigern nartürlich das Interesse, da sind die anderen Firmen selbst dran Schuld wenn sie nichts veröffenltlichen, beziehungsweise den Spieleredaktionen keine Möglichkeiten zum Anspielen der Alpha und Betaversionen geben!
Nartürlich kann eine Redaktion auch nicht jedes Angebot annehmen und wird wahrscheinlich eher den Artikel mit Crysis als mit Huxely drucken, denn es wird ja das gedruckt was die meisten Leser lesen möchten!


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 16.03.2007 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte Crysis nicht die Technik die es hat, würde kein Hahn danach krähen.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Nenne mir einen Shooter der letzten 3-4 Jahre, auf den diese Aussage 
*nicht* zutrifft.   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## dornado (19. März 2007)

Spassbremse am 19.03.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 16.03.2007 23:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da man ja auch nur Bilder von den Spielen kennt, kann man seine Vorfreude wohl nur so erklären!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. März 2007)

Spassbremse am 19.03.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 16.03.2007 23:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt keinen. Stimmt. Eben bezeichnend wie ich finde.

Regards, eX!


----------



## ChristianWagner2 (19. März 2007)

Wie so oft ist auch diese Umfrage mangelhaft. Es fehlt "Ein anderer Shooter""


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2007)

*Clive Barkers Jericho* - was leider in der liste fehlt.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 19.03.2007 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 19.03.2007 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt im Moment genau zwei angekündigte Shooter, die eventuell aus der "grauen", innovationslosen Masse ausbrechen könnten:

Stranglehold und Alan Wake, wobei ich mir bei ersterem - trotz John Woo - nicht sicher bin.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (20. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 16.03.2007 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 16.03.2007 23:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie Recht du hast!   

Allerdings muss ich gestehen das ich voll auf der Crysis-Welle bin und mich (vor allem wegen der Grafik) riesig auf das Game freu    . Hype hin oder her. . . 

MfG


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. März 2007)

Spassbremse am 20.03.2007 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt im Moment genau zwei angekündigte Shooter, die eventuell aus der "grauen", innovationslosen Masse ausbrechen könnten:
> 
> Stranglehold und Alan Wake, wobei ich mir bei ersterem - trotz John Woo - nicht sicher bin.


Wobei beide Programme eigentlich ganz andere Inhalte versuchen zu vermitteln. Ich würde sagen, dass die Titel in ihrer eigenen, relativ konkurrenzlosen Liga spielen. Stranglehold ist zwar "nur" optisch verdammt fulminant inszenierte Hollywood-Action mit einem coolen Helden, den eigentlich jeder Actionfilm-Fan kennt, aber aufgrund der mangelnden Konkurrenz im Third-Person-Sektor fast schon sicher der neu gekrönte König. Die Trailer und das 8 Minuten Gameplay-Video von der GC06 sahen jedenfalls gut aus. Das Spiel wird ihmo trotzdem nicht mehr sein als ein weiterer Anhänger der "grauen Masse", da eben nur Action angeboten wird, garniert mit netten Moves und Story. Innovationen erwarte ich nicht, nur bombastische Action, und die scheint garantiert - deshalb ist das Spiel auch bis jetzt mein einziges "must have" für 2007.

Alan Wake hingegen würde ich gar nicht "beleidigend" als Shooter bezeichnen wollen. Mit dem gewöhnlichen Action-Pöbel wird der Titel wohl eher weniger zu tun haben. Laut Remedy soll das Licht eine große Rolle spielen, und in vielen Situationen wichtiger sein als eine Waffe. Die Umgebung soll dank realistischer Lichtverhältnisse und Wettereinflüsse Atmosphäre schaffen, und die Story gepaart mit der überlegten Bewegungsfreiheit soll ein neues, "psychologisches Thrillererlebnis" schaffen, wie bis dato noch nicht gesehen. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Actionhero2300 (21. März 2007)

Spassbremse am 20.03.2007 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 19.03.2007 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach sind die innovativsten angekündigten Shooter Bioshock (spiel mal System Shock 2, dann weist du, was ich meine) und Alan Wake. Bei Stranglehold bin ich mir ebenfalls unsicher - wirkt in meinen Augen zu sehr nur wie ein Klon von Max Payne, der auf der Physik-Welle mitreitet. Ich hoffe die Story reist es raus.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (22. März 2007)

Actionhero2300 am 21.03.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 20.03.2007 00:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jou, System Shock 2 war schon Hammer! Selbst mit cheats war es hart ^^ (weil kein Godmode *heul*) da hab ich die Zombies immer versucht mit so nem Psy-Kraftfeld vom Leib zu halten, aber die haben dann doch immer einen Weg hinter mich gefunden. Das hat mir so manch zugepinkelte Hose verschafft   (nur Spass ^^)

Auch graphisch war es schon damals um Längen besser als Half Life (1 nicht 2)

Also wenn Bioshock so oder so ähnlich wird, werde ichs mir wohl aufjedenfall holen ^^


----------



## Der-Affen (25. März 2007)

Ich freu mich am meisten auf Ut 3.
Es gab schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit keinen guten Multiplayer-Shooter mehr.
Die neuen Fahrzeuge sehen außerdem richtig geil aus, genau wie das ganze Spiel.

Singleplayer freu ich mich am meisten auf Bioshock, wegen der einmaligen Atmosphäre. 

Mfg Der Affen


----------



## DSee (30. März 2007)

Ganz klar [X] Huxley, hab mal paar tage PS angezoggt war begeistert aber auch schnell weg. 

Eigentlich GRAW 2 aber des bin ich schon seit wochen am zoggen


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (31. März 2007)

Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht dass Crysis so weit vorne liegt die wissen halt wie man lust auf ein spiel macht es kommen ja fast jeden tag neue infos dazu raus und die bilder sehen alle so gut aus will ich haben


----------



## cbw249 (31. März 2007)

The-Suffering-Clone am 31.03.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht dass Crysis so weit vorne liegt die wissen halt wie man lust auf ein spiel macht es kommen ja fast jeden tag neue infos dazu raus und die bilder sehen alle so gut aus will ich haben



Nun wie schon oft gesagt "Far Cry" war der Hammer und ein guter Start., mit Crysis gehts wwiter,dabei haben sie ein gutes PR-Managment.

Keine sau erinnert sich mehr an den "Skandal" das es bei crytec kopierte Software gegeben haben sollte. War auch eine art von PR


----------



## Winn (1. April 2007)

Ich habe mal für Turning Point gestimmt.

Mal etwas anderes als das ständige Weltkiregs-Terroristen Allerlei (zugegeben, spielt auch im zweiten Weltkrieg, allerdings alternativ...)

Schade nur, dass Project Offset nicht angegeben wird.


----------



## HLP-Andy (2. April 2007)

Ich denke ich wähle... ich wähle.... Half-Life 2: Episode Two.


----------



## daddyprime (4. April 2007)

crysis nervt. über crysis weiss ich doch mittlerweile schon alles. vom kleinsten grashalm bis zur größten explosion. ist doch öde. 

[x] Unreal Tournament 3 ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2007)

HLP-Andy am 02.04.2007 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ich wähle... ich wähle.... Half-Life 2: Episode Two.




darauf wär ich ja bei dir nie gekommen.


----------



## markenprodukt (5. April 2007)

daddyprime am 04.04.2007 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> crysis nervt. *über crysis weiss ich doch mittlerweile schon alles. vom kleinsten grashalm bis zur größten explosion. ist doch öde. *
> 
> [x] Unreal Tournament 3 ROCKS!!!!



Echt alles? Auch den letzen Akt des Spieles im Gravitationsfeld? Die richtigen Aliens von denen man noch nichts weiß? Die Alien Waffen die es im Spiel geben wird? Den Dolphin Trick?( kennen natürlich nur Crysis Verückte wie ich aber vllt. findest ja was über google)

Glaub mir mein Freund, du weißt noch so gut wie gar nichts über Crysis, die richtigen Überraschungen wirds erst kurz oder beim Release geben 

Aber ich kann schon verstehen, dass dich crysis nervt, wenn man kein fan ist nerven diese ständigen Crysis News.



Spoiler



Ich kann allerdings gar nicht genug davon kriegen, von mir aus könnte es auch nur noch Crysis News geben 
 )



Ich habe Crysis gewählt, hätte allerdings was anderes gewählt wenn ich diese derartige Übermacht von dem Spiel bei dieser Umfrage gahnt hätte   

Entweder UT3 oder HL² Ep 2, tendiere eher zu episode 2


----------



## Succer (10. April 2007)

wo ist die Möglichkeit Keiner/Anderer?


----------



## Dumbi (10. April 2007)

Succer am 10.04.2007 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist die Möglichkeit Keiner/Anderer?


Tipp: wenn dich von den Spielen keines interessiert, dann mach einfach nicht bei der Umfrage mit.



			
				markenprodukt am 05.04.2007 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> daddyprime am 04.04.2007 09:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, irgendwie muss ich ihm rechtgeben. Heutzutage kennt man wirklich schon mehr als die Hälfte des Spiels nur durch Videos, Bilder und Artikel. Ich Spiele zum Beispiel grade Stalker, und es ist wirklich erschreckend, wie oft ich mit einem "deja vu" vor meinem TFT sitze, weil ich die entsprechende Szene bereits irgendwo erlebt habe. Und sowas ist mittlerweile leider die Regel...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2007)

Dumbi am 10.04.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, irgendwie muss ich ihm rechtgeben. Heutzutage kennt man wirklich schon mehr als die Hälfte des Spiels nur durch Videos, Bilder und Artikel. Ich Spiele zum Beispiel grade Stalker, und es ist wirklich erschreckend, wie oft ich mit einem "deja vu" vor meinem TFT sitze, weil ich die entsprechende Szene bereits irgendwo erlebt habe. Und sowas ist mittlerweile leider die Regel...



Und genau das nimmt enorm viel vom Spielspass weg, leider. Genau aus diesem Grund schau ich mir die letzten Wochen bevor ein Spiel veröffentlicht wird  oft gar keine Screenshots oder Videos mehr an, weil man sonst das meiste kennt und das Spiel dann weniger Spass macht.


----------



## Succer (10. April 2007)

Dumbi am 10.04.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 10.04.2007 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boa echt?    
nicht schlecht der Tipp


----------



## black-diablo (13. April 2007)

entweder ich hab nen schlechten shootergeschmack oder....
keine ahnung. mich lässt crysis einfach kalt. die trailer sind langweilig und far cry war auch net so meins...trotz 10€-budget für mich ein kleiner fehlkauf.
ich freue mich aber riesig auf Half-Life 2 EP2. Warum?
Weil ich mir die OrangeBox hole, weilch bisher alles davon verpasst habe.
weil die trailer einfach genial sind...weil weil weil ich half-life 2 beim freund angespielt habe und es gar keine tiefen hat und ausdauernde action!
UT3 bin ich mal sehr gespannt. aber bei mir verfliegt da langsam der hype weilch gerade mit BF2 voll bedient bin 

edit:
ach wegen crysis:
gameplay statt grafik! grafik frustriert nur:
sie kostet jede menge hardware und trägt bei mir nicht wirklich zum spass bei.


----------



## markenprodukt (14. April 2007)

Dumbi am 10.04.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, irgendwie muss ich ihm rechtgeben. Heutzutage kennt man wirklich schon mehr als die Hälfte des Spiels nur durch Videos, Bilder und Artikel. Ich Spiele zum Beispiel grade Stalker, und es ist wirklich erschreckend, wie oft ich mit einem "deja vu" vor meinem TFT sitze, weil ich die entsprechende Szene bereits irgendwo erlebt habe. Und sowas ist mittlerweile leider die Regel...



Was Stalker betrifft muss ich dir recht geben, da wurde man vor dem Release förmlich mit Videos und Screenshots bombardiert und das hat wirklich schon genervt 
Aber sonst fällt mir im Ego Shooter Berreich eigentlich kein Spiel ein bei dem das so war  :-o 

Und was Crysis betrifft, da wurden ja bisher fast auschließlich Screenshots/Videos vom Jungel bei Tageslicht veröffentlicht.

Bilder/Videos vom eingefrorenen Jungel sind sehr dünn gesät und vom Alien Raumschiff (welches den dritten und letzen Akt des Spiels darstellt) gabs bisher nur einen 2 Sekunden Videofetzen, und selbst bei dem ist man sich nicht sicher ob es sich dabei um das Raumschiff handelt


----------



## N8Mensch (15. April 2007)

*Crysis*



			
				black-diablo am 13.04.2007 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> edit:
> ach wegen crysis:
> gameplay statt grafik! grafik frustriert nur:
> sie kostet jede menge hardware und trägt bei mir nicht wirklich zum spass bei.


Gehört Physik & zerstörbare Umgebung nicht auch in den Bereich *Grafik*? 

Also bei mir kommt bestimmt jede Menge Spielspaß auf, wenn ich Häuser zerstören, Fahrzeuge in Einzelteile zerlegen und die Vegetation abholzen kann.
Das alles gehört dann auch zum *Gameplay*. Z.B.:
Wald roden - den Gegnern die Deckung nehmen.
Reifen von fahrenden Jeeps zerstören - damit Fahrzeuge verunfallen.
Dach aufreißen - die Gegner überraschend von oben angreifen.
Usw.. Uvm..


Setzen wir mal noch eins drauf: Crysis Teil 2 oder 3 bietet vielleicht völlig zerstörbare Umgebungen. Ermöglicht z.B.: 
Straßen zerstören - für Gegner unpassierbar machen - in einen Hinterhalt locken.
Berghänge sprengen - rießige Lawinen auslösen - Gegner darunter begraben.
Tunnel buddeln - Schützengräben ausheben - ganze Dörfer dem Erdboden gleich machen
Usw.. Uvm..


----------



## undergrounderX (15. April 2007)

Shadow_Man am 10.04.2007 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 10.04.2007 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich versteh nicht wie das Spielspaß wegnehm kann  :-o  
Ich verschling immer alle Informationen von einem Spiel,aber bei Stalker z.B. hatte ich bei den über 20 Stunden kaum irgendetwas gesehen was mir aus Videos etc. bekannt vorkam.


----------

